# He's bad news!



## Gibzon

_*He's bad news!

*_bueno esa es la frase, se está refiriendo a una persona a si que no lo puedo traducir literalmente, pero no se me ocurre nada, aver si me pueden tirar unas ideas muchachos, saludos.

edit: el contexto es complicado así que no les va a servir q lo escriba pero les puedo decir que no tiene nada que ver con "malas noticias" se refiere a alguien que es dificil de manejar pero no se como decirlo realmente...


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

Gibzon said:


> _*He's bad news!*_
> 
> bueno esa es la frase, se está refiriendo a una persona a si que no lo puedo traducir literalmente, pero no se me ocurre nada, aver si me pueden tirar unas ideas muchachos, saludos.


 

que tal: _"(el) es ave de mal aguero"_ ... si se refiere, claro, a alguien que siempre trae malas noticias o mala suerte ...

PD/ no encontré la dièresis para la u (en aguero) en mi keyboard.

AA


----------



## krolaina

Portador de malas noticias?


----------



## FromArgentina

Arnaldo Alegré said:


> que tal: _"(el) es ave de mal aguero"_ ... si se refiere, claro, a alguien que siempre trae malas noticias o mala suerte ...
> 
> PD/ no encontré la dièresis para la u (en aguero) en mi keyboard.
> 
> AA


En mi paí se usa mucho esa expresión... si no podés decir "Èl trae malas noticias" o algo así... la traducción exacta sería "Él es malas noticias", pero como que queda feo ¿no?


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

FromArgentina said:


> En mi paí se usa mucho esa expresión... si no podés decir "Èl trae malas noticias" o algo así... la traducción exacta sería "Él es malas noticias", pero como que queda feo ¿no?


 
by the way:
_bird of ill-omen_ is a more formal sentence in English.

AA


----------



## hieros

En lugar de He is sería he has, con lo que sería Él tiene malas noticias, o trae malas noticias...


----------



## chepe jones

lo están tomando de manera demasiado literal. no significa que el hombre trae malas noticias, sino que él mismo es el tipo de persona con que no es bueno tratar.


----------



## Gibzon

no muchachos el contexto es complicado así que no les va a servir q lo escriba pero les puedo decir que no tiene nada que ver con "malas noticias" se refiere a alguien que es dificil de manejar pero no se como decirlo realmente...


----------



## FromArgentina

Tal vez si scribís el párrafo en el que está la frase podemos ayudarte mejor... muchas cabezas piensan mejor que una 
¿Se refiere a que tiene mal humor, carácter, temperamento?


----------



## Algrif

Chepe jones tiene la razón. Iba a comentar lo mismo. Es para decir que es un tipo malo. De mala sombra. Alguien que tienes que evitar siempre que puedas.


----------



## hieros

Sí, gizbon, pon el párrafo entero, a ver si podemos ayudarte


----------



## gotitadeleche

chepe jones said:


> lo están tomando de manera demasiado literal. no significa que el hombre trae malas noticias, sino que él mismo es el tipo de persona con que no es bueno tratar.



I agree.

Another way to express it in English is "He is trouble/he´s no good." For example: two women are talking. One comments that she thinks X is handsome. The other lady says "Stay away from him, he's bad news." In otherwords, he will only cause her trouble and heartache.


----------



## gotitadeleche

FromArgentina said:


> Tal vez si scribís el párrafo en el que está la frase podemos ayudarte mejor... muchas cabezas piensan mejor que una
> ¿Se refiere a que tiene mal humor, carácter, temperamento?



Mal carácter.


----------



## Gibzon

"Stay away from him, he's bad news."

el contexto es como lo dice el amigo de arriba, ahora solo queda saber equivalentes en castellano...


----------



## FromArgentina

"Él es problemático"
o tal vez "no es una buena opción" o algo así.. que se mantenga el sentido, pero no tan literal


----------



## KERS

¿Podría servir un simple "evítalo"?. es alguien que no quieres ver o tratar con el.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Gibzon said:


> "Stay away from him, he's bad news."
> 
> el contexto es como lo dice el amigo de arriba, ahora solo queda saber equivalentes en castellano...





el contexto es como lo dice el amigo  la amiga  de arriba, ahora solo queda saber equivalentes en castellano


----------



## parknmart

Se dice ''troublemaker'' también, que es ''alborotador'' en WR.


----------



## chepe jones

del comentario de algrif, ¿cómo suena "tipo de mala sombra"?


----------



## mamuga

¡Un pájaro de cuidado!


----------



## Mirlo

*bad news
*_pl.n._ _Slang._ _(used with a sing. verb)_ 
One that is unpleasant (antipático) or undesirable (indeseable): _A troublemaker(alborotador) within a group is always bad news._


_Generalmente para este tipo de situación se usa "él no es bueno para tí"_


----------



## FromArgentina

jaja.. me gustó el tamaño de tu mensaje, mirlo... para dejar las cosas claras, jaja


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

mamuga said:


> ¡Un pájaro de cuidado!


 
Insisto en lo de "ave de mal aguero".

AA


----------



## Mirlo

Arnaldo Alegré said:


> Insisto en lo de "ave de mal aguero".
> 
> AA


 

Si, realmente creo que eso es lo que usamos en Panamá también,
el no es un buen tipo/bueno para tí porque es "ave de mal aguero"


----------



## JUNIO

¿Y qué tal "no es trigo limpio"? o ¿me da mala espina?


----------



## ORL

Por aquí se diría "ese tipo me da mala espina", "es un pájaro de mal agüero", "es un mufa", "es yeta".


----------



## JUNIO

¡Sí, justo! Me ha encantado lo de "me da mala espina". Gracias


----------



## tina*01

portador de malas noticias


----------



## Mirlo

tina*01 said:


> portador de malas noticias


 
Siento no estar de acuerdo "un portador de malas noticias": Es una persona que te trae malas noticias ya sea vía un mensaje u otra forma.
En este caso "la persona" determinada "es la mamal noticia" porque, por ejemplo si sales con ella te va ir mal.

Saludos,


----------



## chepe jones

tina*01 said:


> portador de malas noticias



No.


----------



## e.ma

Coincido en lo de la mala espina, y si no He's bad news > Ése no trae nada bueno (que es bastante literal dentro de lo que cabe)


----------



## cyberjohnny

Mi aportación: "Aléjate de él, no es trigo limpio".


----------



## sunRAE

La respuesta, compadres es: No te conviene. 

Otras opciones podrian ser: 
Es lobo vestido de oveja.
Es mala gente. 
Tiene mala fama. 
Es truan. 
No es de fiar.

 Creeme, he conocido a muchos!! jeje


----------

